# Newbie Here



## HoldinOnTight (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies (and Men if you're reading),

I am new here and I can't seem to type out my story because I feel like everyone (mostly in real life) is laughing at me. I just want to forgive and move on and it wasn't me who even did what happened. Hopefully in time I can tell my story and get feed back.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

No one is laughing at you. I know it feels that way, but they're not.


----------

